# USB Drivers??



## BlueXanaX (Mar 13, 2004)

Hello. I have 2 of the Hughes SD-DVR 40 direct tivo's, series 2. I have one upgraded to 243 hours. I have learned that these units do not ship with the usb drivers for the usb ports on the back. Someone mentioned sleeper.iso to me, they said it would make the process easier. I want to use a usb to eithernet adapter, as I don't have a local dial in number available, and have been using the toll free one. Does anyone know where I might find this at, or is there a simplier way to enable these ports?? I would still have to install the usb to eithernet adapter drivers. I am running software version 3.1.1b

Thanks,
BlueXanaX


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

BlueXanaX said:


> Hello. I have 2 of the Hughes SD-DVR 40 direct tivo's, series 2. I have one upgraded to 243 hours. I have learned that these units do not ship with the usb drivers for the usb ports on the back. Someone mentioned sleeper.iso to me, they said it would make the process easier. I want to use a usb to eithernet adapter, as I don't have a local dial in number available, and have been using the toll free one. Does anyone know where I might find this at, or is there a simplier way to enable these ports?? I would still have to install the usb to eithernet adapter drivers. I am running software version 3.1.1b
> 
> Thanks,
> BlueXanaX


Get ready to be flamed because you made the mistake of posting this in the wrong forum. These people are true as*holes on this side of the forum if you make a small mistake.


----------



## BlueXanaX (Mar 13, 2004)

Neutron said:


> Get ready to be flamed because you made the mistake of posting this in the wrong forum. These people are true as*holes on this side of the forum if you make a small mistake.


I just realized I did post this on the dish network board. I wasn't even paying attention. Didn't mean anything by it. LOL.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

BlueXanaX said:


> I just realized I did post this on the dish network board. I wasn't even paying attention. Didn't mean anything by it. LOL.


Oh, I'm not the one I was talking about.

I am switching from DISH to Directv today and when I accidentally posted it in here I was flamed for it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_A late night moderator always helps.  - *Holtz*_


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Props to Mark for taking care of the newbies :biggthump


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Props to Mark for taking care of the newbies :biggthump


I'm no newbie, I just have a habit to break since I switched.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Oct. 2, 2003 isn't that long ago.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Neutron said:


> I'm no newbie, I just have a habit to break since I switched.


BlueXanaX is the newbie to whom I was referring. He joined March 12.

Props also to Neutron for warning BlueXanaX about the pom-pom wavers :lol:


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

The USB drivers are available at a variety of places on the Internet.

Note: Unlike with standalone TiVos, DirecTiVos very rarely have to call TiVo (e.g., for software upgrades). They still need to call DirecTV infrequently for DirecTV stuff (PPVs, premium sports), and I doubt USB drivers would help with that.


----------

